# JohnthePilot - 27k



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats John :4-clap: :4-clap: 



> The other day on a ride, I was speeding down a narrow, twisting, mountain road. Then along comes a woman who was driving very slowly uphill toward me, honking her horn and shouting at me.
> 
> "PIG! PIG!!" she yelled. "PIG! PIG!!"
> 
> ...


Something for you to consider when you're on the Harley :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Kris.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done!

I don`t know how on earth you guys reach such heights :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats John!!

He has a cat that posts when he's not around...:grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done indeed John, I've still a way to go, before I start to catch up :grin:

:4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone. My cat says miaow.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate ^-^


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the milestone.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

congrats


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats John, isn't it time you retired that whip too? :grin:

You should be spending more time polishing those juggling thingies...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi there John. . .

Contratulations to you!

JC


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

DonaldG said:


> Congrats John, isn't it time you retired that whip too? :grin:
> 
> You should be spending more time polishing those juggling thingies...


I need the whip to keep my polisher going. You don't think I'm going to do it myself do you? :grin:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one JW, done 27k on the hog yet? :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm keeping it for best so it will be a few years yet.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats, ride free die hard!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, John.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats John.. ray:ray:

Now :4-treadmi:4-whip: :laugh:

Kind Regards,


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Master. :grin:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I love that pig story,,,,lol,,,


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

manic said:


> I love that pig story,,,,lol,,,


Made me laugh as well. :grin:


----------

